# multi-language translator/interpreter



## worldnese (Jul 22, 2015)

Worldnese Translation Co., Ltd. Shanghai, www 51815181 com, founded on 8th January 2003, is the first Chinese translation business to have ever received acknowledgement from the White House. It has 39 member companies around major Chinese cities, and one holding network company, with the capacity to offer services for most world languages, and has been well recognized by UN organizations, Fortune 500 multinationals, and embassies. Worldnese is a member of TAC and ATA, and an AAA enterprise as well.
Worldnese now has over 20,000 permanent and part-time translators across the globe, and offers services in over 70 languages, covering software and website localization, document translation, simultaneous interpretation, sign language and dubbing. 
We also provide services like leasing of simultaneous interpretation equipment, typesetting, printing, website programming, and software localization.

Our service guideline is: do a perfect job in every minor thing.

The world’s largest translation platform is coming soon in December, 2015. You’re welcome to join us. Let's create wonder together!

English-Chinese or Chinese-English translator/interpreter
1). Please indicate the country and city of your residence; 
2). College degree or above, proficient in English and Chinese;
3). Please indicate the translation field you are good at, without limitation on the industry;
4). Please specify written translation or interpretation and language direction (i.e. CN-EN or EN-CN).
French-Chinese or Chinese-French translator/interpreter
1). Please indicate the country and city of your residence; 
2). College degree or above, proficient in French and Chinese;
3). Please indicate the translation field you are good at, without limitation on the industry;
4). Please specify written translation or interpretation and language direction (i.e. CN-FR or FR-CN).

Tel：86-21-51815181
WeChat:worldnese


----------

